# Mein Teich



## mic_chief (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Nachdem ich den ersten Bauabschnitt fertig habe stelle ich euch ein paar Bilder ein, wie sich die Pflanzen entwickeln. Besonders sichtbar finde ich es beim __ Hechtkraut im Filtergraben und der __ Seekanne im Hauptteich. 

Tiere gibt es auch. __ Libellen __ fliegen übers Wasser und setzen sich an die Pflanzen. __ Rückenschwimmer sind da (d.h. seit 3 Tagen verstecken sie sich ), im Filtergraben waren schon __ Kröten zu sehen und es schwimmt ein __ Käfer drin den ich nicht identifizieren kann. Ab und an treibt er zur Oberfläche und hält seine Rückseite aus dem Wasser (__ Gelbrandkäfer??).

Als die Pflanzen im Wasser waren und sich die erste Trübung gelegt hatte, war das Wasser schön klar. Danach bildete sich eine Grünfärbung und im Filtergraben wuchsen schmierartige Algen. Durch abfischen (vielen Dank an Eugen für den Tip mit der Klobürste, geht supi) und wahrscheinlich auch durch auflösen sind diese aber komplett verschwunden und ich habe wieder klares Wasser. Die Pflanzen entwickeln sich meiner Meinung nach gut. Außer einer Seerose, der __ Wasserpest und __ Blutweiderich wachsen und gedeihen alle. Das Sumpfblutauge bildet die 1. Blüten. 

Nun hab ich aber noch 2 Fragen. 
Bei den Sumpfvergissmeinnich haben sich an den Haupttrieben Nebentriebe gebildet, die auch Wurzeln ziehen. Beim Blutweiderich zu Teil auch. Setze ich diese am Besten ab und stecke sie in den Sand oder soll ich sie am Haupttrieb belassen.
Bei den Blumenzwiebeln (__ Tulpen, Osterglocken etc.) oder den Sommerblumen (Geranie, Fuchsie etc.) breche ich immer die verblühten Blütenstände raus um entweder viel Kraft in der Zwiebel fürs nächste Jahr oder Kraft für neue Blüten bekomme. Wie haltet ihr das bei den Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## mic_chief (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Ihr seht mich verwundert. Kann mir niemand bei meinen Fragen helfen ???


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*



mic_chief schrieb:


> Nun hab ich aber noch 2 Fragen.
> Bei den Sumpfvergissmeinnich haben sich an den Haupttrieben Nebentriebe gebildet, die auch Wurzeln ziehen. Beim __ Blutweiderich zu Teil auch. Setze ich diese am Besten ab und stecke sie in den Sand oder soll ich sie am Haupttrieb belassen.
> ... Wie haltet ihr das bei den Wasserpflanzen.



Wachsen lassen, Wasserpflanzen haben ja keine Zwiebel.
Wenn du sie vermehren willst, zwack die Seitentriebe ab und pflanz sie wieder ein.
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht geht im Winter allerdings meist ein.Aber es samt gut aus. Dann hast du im nächsten Jahr wieder neue.

Vor lauter Bilder hab ich deine Fragen überlesen


----------



## mic_chief (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Eugen.

Mach ich zuviele Bilder ???


----------



## mic_chief (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Ich brauche euren Rat.

Ich habe heute meine Wasserwerte getestet. Und was soll ich sagen. NO2 > 1mg. PH = 7,6, Ammonium = 0, NO3 = 60.

Meine Vermutung liegt beim Nitritpeak. Da ich keine Fische habe, wollte ich den "aussitzen". 

Was passiert mit den Kleintieren oder Pflanzen? Muss ich denen mit Wasserwechseln helfen ???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Nein,
denen brauchst du nicht zu helfen. Aber 60 mg Nitrat ist schon nen Hammer. Füllst du mit Brunnenwasser oder Regenwasser den Teich auf ? Und mit Fischbesatz warte noch eine Weile.


----------



## mic_chief (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Uwe.

Ich fülle mit Brunnenwasser auf. Fische sollen, wenn überhaupt, nächstes Jahr ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder ähnlich rein.


----------



## mic_chief (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

3 neue Bildchen für euch.

Auf dem 3. ist meine __ Papageienfeder zu sehen. Wenn die Spitzen die Wasseroberfläche erreichen werden sie sofort grün. Innerhalb von wenigen Stunden. Sieht total schön aus.


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Mal wieder 3 neue Bilder. Es entwickelt sich alles ganz toll, ich hätte das niemals in diesem Jahr für möglich gehalten.

Blütenbilder in "Wie sieht es 2009 an Euren Teichen aus?".


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

na die Pflanzen sehen doch prima aus


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Manuela.

Jepp. Und ich freue mich auch jeden Tag aufs neue.


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

aber die Folie kommt noch weg oder?
Also versteckt...


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Manuela.


Nöööö die bleibt soooo. 
























:__ nase Ne quatsch. Die kommt noch weg. Ich plane einen Stein rund um den Teich zu setzten. Die Folie dann dagegen und mit dem Stein bündig abgeschnitten. Kommt aber erst im 2. Bauabschnitt. Wenn du magst, lies mal in meiner "Teichbaudoku" nach.


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

die hellste bin ich wohl nicht....
wo finde ich die denn?


----------



## mic_chief (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Manuela.

Schau mal in meinem Profil unter "Statistiken" und dann "alle Themen" nach.


----------



## mic_chief (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Wie an anderer Stelle gewünscht (Hallo axel  ) ein paar neue Bilder.

1x der noch etwas trostlose Gesamtüberblick. Ein bisschen grün treibt aber doch schon und eine oder mehrere __ Kröten waren auch fleissig.

 ;  ;  
 ;  ;  

Heute sind auch wieder 1 __ Rückenschwimmer und 1 __ Wasserläufer zu bewundern. Nur die Libellenlarven sind nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Christine (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Michael,

da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Bei Dir waren keine __ Kröten fleissig sondern __ Frösche!


----------



## mic_chief (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Christine.

Da hab ich auch überhaupt keine Ahnung von. Hab einfach mal getippt.  Ein Versuch wars ja wert. 
Aber danke dir für die Info.  
So bin ich wieder ein Stückchen schlauer. Man wird halt alt wie ne Kuh, aber man lernt immer noch dazu.


----------



## mic_chief (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe mal wieder neue Bildchen gemacht.

Die Pflanzen wachsen sehr schön. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht prächtig. 

Den Goldelritzen scheint es gut zu gehen und ein __ Moderlieschen schwimmt verdächtig um einen Seerosenstängel drumherum. Ob wir bald Nachwuchs haben. :beten
Diese Woche konnte ich einen Frosch, mehrere __ Molche (zum 1. Mal, hab mich mächtig gefreut ), Kaulquappen, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken, __ Wasserläufer und verschiedene Rückschwimmer beobachten. Es ist wunderschön, was sich so alles ansammelt. 

 ; ; ; ; ;


----------



## mic_chief (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

hab mal wieder neue Bilder.

1. Seerose 2. + 3. Blumen aus dem Ufergraben
 ; ; 

4. Mein Tannenwald im Filtergraben und 5. einmal komplett
 ; 

Meine Fische betreiben reichlich Fortpflanzung, ich habe jede Menge kleiner Fische in allen Größen im Teich.
Ende Mai kletterten meine U-Boote (Liebellenlarven) an den Pflanzstengel hoch und schlüpften aus ihren Hüllen. An einem Abend zählten wir sage und schreibe 40 verlassene Larvenhüllen. Leider habe ich nicht einen Schlupf gesehen oder fotografiert.


----------

